# ISO your favorite barbecue sauce



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2007)

Hi, all. I'm pretty new to the forum, so if there's already a thread on this, please point me to it 

We're renovating our kitchen, so I will be becoming intimately familiar with the grill this summer. I'm interested in making my own barbecue sauce(s), and was wondering if you experts could share some of your favorites. We like tomatoey sauces with some zest to them. Thanks.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 25, 2007)

you should try stubbs ... 
it is available at most supermarkets .. 

also .. bone suckin sauce is very good .. more on the sweet side ..


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2007)

GotGarlic...

Not to be evasive to your request, but have you considered creating your own "secret" bbq sauce. It can be part of the fun of outdoor cooking, bbqing etc.  The amount of homemade bbq sauce recipes could run into the hundred of thousands with no two of them alike. If your family likes tomato based sauces that have some "zest" then start with a commercial sauce that you like and try to duplicate it, or use it as a base to add your own "secret" ingredients. Somethings to get you started may include, 
Catsup, mustard, vinegar, Worchestershire, brown sugar, lemons, butter, salt pepper, garlic, apple juice, grated onion, grated apples, cayenne pepper, cloves, tabasco, allspice, celery seed, cumin, sage, wine and even whiskey just to mention a few. In the end it will be your creation and you will be happy with it. If I gave you one of my recipes you probably wouldn't like it and would start adding more of this....less of that. So don't rob yourself of the pleasure of creating your own. It, along with good food, fellowship, and time with your family and friends is what bbqing is all about. So be creative and...

Enjoy!!


----------



## mudbug (May 25, 2007)

Uncle Bob's got it right.  I still like mom's version (ketchup, onions, brown sugar, mustard, and probably some other stuff I forgot but can't think of off the top of my head).

Just don't put in on the meat until the very end of smoking or grilling.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob's got it right. I still like mom's version (ketchup, onions, brown sugar, mustard, and probably some other stuff I forgot but can't think of off the top of my head).
> 
> Just don't put in on the meat until the very end of smoking or grilling.


 
Miss Mud, ya can't fool nobody! Ya know you have ya mammy's recipe down pat!! Ya just don't wanna share those 'secret' ingredients with us! Forgot ya did.....


----------



## love2"Q" (May 25, 2007)

i agree .. making it yourself is really fun ...
i like to put coffee and pepsi in mine ..
problem is .. sometimes i like sweet ..
sometimes hot .. 
so i have been buying it alot lately ..


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> If I gave you one of my recipes you probably wouldn't like it and would start adding more of this....less of that. So don't rob yourself of the pleasure of creating your own. It, along with good food, fellowship, and time with your family and friends is what bbqing is all about. So be creative and...
> 
> Enjoy!!



Sounds like a plan ... I'll give it a try. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## cjs (May 26, 2007)

GotGarlic, not expert on BBQ sauces - just know what we like. One hint for you - check out the jam in your frig. Melted down and addiing a little something mades a wonderful BBQ sauce. Things I've added to any jam (apricot is wonderful with pork and chicken) is a little dry mustard, or red pepper flakes and any herbs/seasonings you especially like.

Plus doing this, it uses up all those darn near empty jam jars we all collect in the frig - at least I do!


----------



## YT2095 (May 26, 2007)

and don`t forget Dry Rubs too!
those also are great to design yourself


----------



## Renee Attili (May 26, 2007)

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> also .. bone suckin sauce is very good .. more on the sweet side ..


Bone Suckin' Sauce is the bomb!!!!!! I use it all the time. Give me a beer-can chicken and a jar of Bone Suckin' sit me in a corner and I am quite for an hour. Also great _in_ meatloaf.
I also enjoy Uncle Henry's BBQ Sauce. It has more of a quintessential smoky bbq flavor.


----------



## Barb L. (May 26, 2007)

I make my own rubs but like Sweet Baby Rays and son like Montgomery Inn !!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 26, 2007)

I am the authority on BBQ Sauce.

My answer is "It depends on what you are BBQing/Using it with"

For ribs a home made sauce is 2nd to none to any BBQ enthusiast.
If in a hurry the authentic style BBQ sauces are excellent (normally anything made in the mid west).

For BBQ grilled chicken, depending on the dish, it varies.  For southern style Masterpiece is solid. Jack Daniels #7 is also a fine choice.

For dipping, I enjoy Sweet Baby Rays (various) and normally sample sweet BBQs out there.  Its fun to try out diff. BBQ sauces in this fashion, because if you dont like it, you havent already smattered your entire dinner with the stuff.

For Wings, Cattlemans Honey BBQ mixed with honey tabasco and franks hot is the way to go.  Cattlemans gold for something different...

So to sum it up.

WINNERS CIRCLE
Cattleman's
Sweet Baby Rays
KC Masterpiece
Jack Daniels #7

LOSERS LAP
Nathan's
Essentia
Kraft


Hopefully I lived up to your expectations.


----------



## QSis (May 26, 2007)

This book has been invaluable to me. Amazon.com: Paul Kirk's Championship Barbecue Sauces: 175 Make-Your-Own Sauces, Marinades, Dry Rubs, Wet Rubs, Mops, and Salsas: Books: Paul Kirk

I have tried many sauces and rubs in Paul's book and it's a lot of fun to experiment with them.

In competition, I usually use Head Country sauce which I can only get on the internet. I use this because it's universally loved by judges and many championships have been won with this sauce. I love it myself.

I also have been lucky in contests with Sweet Baby Ray's. Same reason - judges and people in general, love it. I do, too.

However, I still make my own brisket sauce for competition. My favorite sauce for brisket is on page 188, called "Smoky Texas BBQ Sauce". I add chipotle powder and garlic. This stuff is so good, you can eat it with a spoon.

I've recently taken 2 First Place Brisket Awards using this sauce.

If anyone wants it, PM me and I'll email the recipe for that sauce.

Lee


----------



## Guts (May 27, 2007)

I allways wanted to try this one.

STRAWBERRY BARBECUE SAUCE 
This unusual sauce goes very well with grilled chicken and barbecued meats, such as spareribs. You may use any strawberry jam, but the author suggests that a combination of strawberry and red currant jam is especially good.


MAKES ABOUT 2 CUPS


1 1/4 cups, strawberry jam 
3/4 cup, tomato sauce 
1 tablespoon, Worcestershire sauce 
1 onion - minced 
freshly ground black pepper to taste 
1 tablespoon, honey 
1 teaspoon, fresh ginger root – minced 



Combine all ingredients in a stainless-steel or enameled saucepan. Stirring constantly with a metal spoon, bring mixture to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 5 minutes, adding a little water if sauce becomes too thick.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 27, 2007)

Guts said:
			
		

> I allways wanted to try this one.
> 
> STRAWBERRY BARBECUE SAUCE
> This unusual sauce goes very well with grilled chicken and barbecued meats, such as spareribs. You may use any strawberry jam, but the author suggests that a combination of strawberry and red currant jam is especially good.
> ...


 
That sounds pretty good!  I may try it, ribs are the plan for memorial day.


----------



## Run_Out (May 27, 2007)

This is the one we like

1.33 cup of heinz ketchup
.33 cup worchestire sauce
louisiana hot sauce to taste
red wine vinegar to taste
.33 cup packed brown sugar
1 tbl spoon mustard
1 clove of garlic
.33 cup fresh lemon juice
.25 cup tap water

bring to a boil, lower the heat and simmer for an hour.

later


----------



## CasperImproved (May 30, 2007)

I will second the "Sweet Bay Ray's" for a sweet BBQ sauce. I do add to it for my own eats (for heat), but for chicken or ribs? This is a good sauce.

C


----------



## gingerlaurie (Mar 9, 2008)

I have quite a following for my "Molasses BBQ Sauce" when grilling at the lake.  

I either use a base of ketchup/brown sugar/worchestershire/vinegar/mustard OR...when I'm in a real hurry, I buy whatever's on sale!  Empty the bottle into a bowl, then add finely minced red onion, and about 1/4 cup (or more, if you're me!) of molasses, 2 TBSP. of instant coffee granules, and of course minced garlic.

It's the best sauce I've ever tasted, and like how it grills.  The sugar in the molasses tends to become a crunchy texture, which I like.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 13, 2008)

This one is great on chicken... called Holy Chipotle, it's a raspberry chipotle barbeque sauce from a website called Made in New Mexico MadeInNewMexico: New Mexico Salsas & Sauces


----------



## west coast smoker (Mar 17, 2008)

*Best Homemade Sauce for Me`*

I found this on the Food TV network page.  It is a little bit of work but WOW is it good.  I use different chili powders depending on how hot I want it.  Good with Ancho Chile, New Mexico Chile, and especially with Chipotle powder.  Try it you'll like it.



West Coast Bbq Sauce--the Blue Ribbon Winner of Foodtv.Com's Championship Cook-Off 			 			 					 						 Recipe courtesy Tom Chilton 2001 for FoodTV.com's BBQ Sauce Championship Cook-Off Competition  					 			 			 			 			 			  										 									  								 							  							 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









	 							  							 								 									A melting pot of cultural influences, this sauce will jazz up anything you use it on.1 sweet Vidalia or Maui onion, minced 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon minced ginger 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
3 tablespoons butter 
1/2 cup red wine 
1 cup pineapple juice, reduced to 1/4 cup 
2 cups chicken stock (not canned - too salty) 
1 cup ketchup 
1 15 oz. can tomato sauce 
2 tablespoons tomato paste 
3 tablespoons soy sauce 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
3/4 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup dark molasses 
2 tablespoons black pepper 
2 tablespoons chili powder (Pendery's Terlingua Won is a good choice) 
2 teaspoons salt  
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon ground thyme 
1 teaspoon ground dry mustard (Coleman's preferably) 
Juice of one limeGently saute onion, garlic, and ginger in olive oil and butter until the onion is translucent, but not brown.   Add red wine and cook off alcohol. Add remaining ingredients, except lime juice, and bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for at least one hour. 
If you want a completely smooth sauce, strain after cooking.  Brighten with lime juice after cooking.


----------



## passioncook (Mar 17, 2008)

We really like Gates BBQ Sauce (maybe it's just a Kansas City regional thing - not sure if it's anywhere else) but it has minimal ingredients, no junk.  I saute some onions and then add the sauce and then a bit of brown sugar.  So yummy.  I've never tried making my own, but I'm not sure it could come close to Gates and trust me, I like things from scratch.


----------

